# I lost my Gabriele Sat night



## lostangl (Jul 15, 2002)

Gabriele had to be put to sleep last Sat. Vet thought she had an obstruction, but it turned out to be a torsion of the cranial mesenteric artery and vein around the base. There was nothing that could be done, so I had her put to sleep on the table. This is very rare. She would have been 2 in Jan.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

wow....so sad and unexpected I have to assume. I'm sure Gabby had the best two years while you took care of her.

take care,

SuperG


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Gabriele. My thoughts are with you . Take care 
Maggi


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. What a terrible loss.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So Sorry to hear about your Gabriele. Its very tough to loose a young dog. Try and find peace in knowing you did everything you could do to give Gabriele the best outcome. RIP Gabriele..


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose one of our beloved pets, but to loose one so young is such a tragedy. Hope your memories of happy times you had with her comfort you in the days ahead.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

My condolences to you and your family during this very difficult time so sorry


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry----the pain is especially sharp when the loss is sudden and unexpected.

We should all be reminded to savor every minute we have together----we have no way of knowing what tomorrow will bring.


----------

